# First time on Pheasants



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pictures! Gibbs looks so happy (and I love his name). I have that same shotgun, though my dear Hubby is trying to steal it for turkey hunting so he won't have to camo his Benelli! Pheasant hunting is so fun.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Great pictures! What a good boy (with what I agree is a GREAT name) and awesome that you both had fun!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A Golden, Pheasants and a lightweight 20, it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great pictures  I have that same gun! Love it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics! Gibbs looks like a natural!
My DH can't wait to work with Sasha!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!!! looks like an idyllic day!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Handsome talented boy!


----------

